# Roll Call MBGFC Billfish Limited Tournament



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Who all is fishing the 'Monkey Boat' the weekend of July 29? I am in! 

The Roffs yesterday showed blue/green water at the nipple, elbow and 131. I would guess a lot of PFF folks will be winning money and prizes.

It is also an IGFA Offshore Championship Qualifying event. So some team is going to get an invite to Cabo!


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

You might want to check that data WP. Here's your chance for all you guys that will only fish in bluewater, clean green might be looking pretty good as of today's shot. It's 125 to 130nm either SW or SE take your pick. Now tomorrow might be better or worst? Just have to wait and see. Satellite Data provided by Florida-Offshore.com, the only accurate GIS interfaced site on the Gulfcoast.

DQ


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Clean Blue/Green water is there...true blue is well south as you mentioned. But there is a pool of blue/green water at the spots I listed.

I love blue/blue water, but as you know, if it is clean at the nipple, there will be fish there.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gonna fish on "Blue Prints" 33 Hydra-Sport!! Hopefully the money will be there or i hope MBGFC's prizes have gotten much Better than in the past. Gonna go old school and do like we used to do before all this Modern Technology has Scared people from fishing!! Fish the areas we are used to fishing and go with it!! Anyone wanna guess what the water color was where two of the Blues were caught in Baypoint two weeks ago!! Dont get me wrong there is a difference between the pea green river water and clean mixed water. Just turn the computers and satelites off and go fishing you might just stumble across a fish or two!! 

Do you think Mr Kaiser or Mr Coupe ever looked at a satelite shot before they went?? They just went and hit their honey holes and did their thing!! I think they have caught their fair share of Billfish!!


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Bully Glad to hear you will be fishing! Technology be damned! 

The prizes will be great! Yeti coolers (65q's and a 155q). GoPro Camera Set Up, Black Magic Harnesses (these things are really great!), Penn Torque TRQ 40, E-Sea Rider marine beans bags, fish bags, Costa Del Mars, Don Julio Tequila to the IGFA Qualifier, custom gaffs plus lots from Mojo, Pelagic, Aftco...$1,000 in gas from Orange Beach Marina for the top boat.

Each ditty bag has more than $400 worth of stuff in it too...

Shrimp, Oysters, live music and cold beer...

Check it out..


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks wahoo looking foward to it i was kidding about the prizes!! Curious are you the one who does the mbgfc website?? if so Kudos to you that is a very nice site!! See you next week. Just a little advice put that flyer you gave a link to on the website there are some very good points on that flyer that is missing on the website!!


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

I'm not posting to tell anybody not to go fishing, just showing this to some on this site so they can fuel up for the bluewater run, that's all.

Just go down a couple of threads and you'll see what I'm saying about fishing in clean green water and you'll understand regardless of what the satellite shows. 

WP,



> Clean Blue/Green water is there...true blue is well south as you mentioned. But there is a pool of blue/green water at the spots I listed.


 


The proof is in the puddin my friend! I'll just leave it at that.

DQ


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

maybe im missing it but what are the catagories and payouts?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

*PRIZE CATEGORIES *

All Billfish Catch and Release


1st, 2nd, 3rd,4th and 5th Place Catch and Release which are awarded to individual anglers according to total catch and release points including line class multipliers. In the event of a tie, the angler to reach the point total first as determined by GPS time of release will be declared the winner. 


Wahoo, Tuna, and Dolphin. In the event of a tie, the first fish to the dock will be declared the winner. 

Top Club Member, Top Male Angler, Top Lady Angler, Top Junior Angler,Top Boat 

*CASH AWARDS *
These categories are separate and are not included in the entry fees. Payout is determined by total money received for each category minus 10% for MBGFC expenses with the remaining 90% split 50%, 30%, 20% for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in each category. If only 2 fish are eligible the remaining 90% will be divided 60%, 40% for 1st and 2nd place. If only one fish is eligible the 90% will go to that fish


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*water color*

jesus you guys will fight over anything who cares its simple got a 65 yacht fish here got a 25 foot bat fish the east coast this year its really that simple to hat tricks or secrets here


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

wahooproductions said:


> *PRIZE CATEGORIES *
> 
> All Billfish Catch and Release
> 
> ...


So there is no category payout for wahoo dolphin and tuna other than the Calacutta?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

There are prizes for which everyone is eligible and the cash awards are separate.

Some people enter the cash awards for as little as $100 other go 'heavier'.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Team Forgiven will be there, already registered and paid up! It will be me, one of my daughters, my sister and her teenage son with Capt Woody helping me keep everybody focused! I always look forward to this tournament and have lots of great memories of Monkey Boat's past! Anyone who has not fished this tournament should really consider it as it is a blast! bummer about the water color, but you never know, somebody always puts something together. I know we are always optimistic and this year will be no exception, we plan on catching fish!

Good luck to all, we need to make a point to introduce ourselves to one another at the capt's meeting. I will be the one with the teenagers! 

Robert aka MSyellowfin


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Bow Down said:


> So there is no category payout for wahoo dolphin and tuna other than the Calacutta?





wahooproductions said:


> There are prizes for which everyone is eligible and the cash awards are separate.
> 
> Some people enter the cash awards for as little as $100 other go 'heavier'.


So there is no category payout for wahoo dolphin and tuna other than the Calacutta? you know 1st place is 2k 2nd place is 1k and third is 500 for each species based on 50 boats......? Or do you pay 800-1000 to get in the tourney which will cover your food, drinks, ditty bag, and a chance at a prize at the captains meeting. then you have to play the calcutta game to actually have a chance at winning any money for the fish you weigh to pay for the fuel?
I'm just asking so i can weigh my options on this tourney.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Correct, except for the part about winning a prize at the captains meeting. We dont have just 'raffle prizes'

The prizes are paid out for 1-5th in C & R and 1,2,3 in the meat fish catagories.

For example 1st Place C & R has a prize package of around $3,800.

You entry does cover, entry, ditty bag, shirt, hat, etc...dinner, beer, etc...

Any cash payout comes from optional entry in the cash awards categories.

I am more than happy to answer any questions that you might have. It really is a fun tournament to be a part of...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with the fun tournament part, at the end the day, all tournaments are for fun and prizes and calcutta winnings are for bragging rights. MBGFC always puts on first class events that are a lot of fun!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Team My Share will be fishing onboard the 32 Regulator with Anglers Steve Logan and son-in-laws Will and Cade. Looking forward to a fun tournament as we visit from Destin to the MBGFC - always a friendly and well organized event. My plans are to launch from Sportsman's Marina and heading...... maybe east, maybe SW haven't make a strategy yet. Departure is at 8:00 PM so we will be putting out slowly. I know some boats will run hard to the rigs in the dead of the night - which works out fine everytime except the last time. Wish we could leave early in daylight hours, but we will manage fine being on the cautious side. Prayers with those that run hard blind. See you at the captains meeting. 

Capt. Matt


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

wahooproductions said:


> Correct, except for the part about winning a prize at the captains meeting. We dont have just 'raffle prizes'
> 
> The prizes are paid out for 1-5th in C & R and 1,2,3 in the meat fish catagories.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for clearing that up, we are thinking about fishing it sounds like a fun tourney....


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a quick update...great looking push at the elbow! Nipple has the best water it has seen in weeks! Hope it stays that way until next weekend, I am heading out one day mid-week and will post a report!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Team Nolo Contendere will be fishing it with my dad, chris price, wayne kilborn and my good friend greg on board our 31 contender. Looking forward to a weekend being spent on the water. Good luck to everyone fishing it!

Justin


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck captains and crew. Some great teams have been assembled, and I look forward to seeing the results!!


----------



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

*First Tourney*

First tournament for the Reelist. Team Peltz (father and sons) is looking forward to a great weekend, camaraderie, and fishing. Good luck to all!


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

*Going East....Mabey*

Thinking about going east Friday night instead of running 130nm out to bluewater. Anybody thinking the same way? Talked to a guy that fished the spur a few days ago said it was like river water, thinking about the squiggles.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone tonight and tomorrow! Looks like tomorrow will be a pretty day, but tonight on way out might be a little messy! We are still trying to decide whether to go long and west or safe and SE?

Everyone be careful, have fun. Introduce yourself to me if you see us tonight, I will have a red head sister and two blonde teenagers at my side.

MSyellowfin aka Robert


----------

